# Tappan Lake Grouse



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Anyone give tappan a try recently. Used to back some time ago with some success


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Never been there. The last couple years I have flushed a couple grouse here and there in SE ohio. I’ve been twice this year and no flushes and only had my dog get birdy once. 
To me Ohio grouse hunting is mostly just exercise for me and the dog, with a flush or 2 every 3rd or 4th hunt. I was optimistic after last year and the year before, but so far this year hasn’t been good at all.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

My buddy has heard that there are grouse at Highlandtown and Brush Creek. Brush Creek wouldn't surprise me other than dragging yourself out of there half alive!


----------

